# Fertilizers



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

There should be a thread that tells what ferts are commonly used and what they are for and do. Also possible signs on what ferts ur plants may need. And put them in like list format so for example it could look like

Fertilizer x, helps plant with photosynthesis.

That way there would be a convent spot to help people with fertilizers


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

please take a look at my planted guide article that I wrote (it is linked in my signature).

I may add more information if more people request it; however, it is not as simple as attributing a single element to a particular biochemical function.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay so then the thing that should be asked then is how to tell what fertilizer your plant needs. So like possible signs and such.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Okay so then the thing that should be asked then is how to tell what fertilizer your plant needs. So like possible signs and such.


In general, if you are dosing properly, i.e. using the EI dosing regimen, there shouldn't be any visible nutrient deficiencies. However, I will consider writing up a short addendum to my post


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate) will dose nitrates and some potassium 
KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate) will dose phosphates
K2SO4 (Potassium Sulfate) will dose potassium
Mg2SO4 (Magnesium Sulfate) will dose Magnesium
CaSO4 (Calcium Sulfate) will dose Calcium
Plantex CSM+B or Chelated Trace Mixes will dose traces and iron​
Primarily one would use: KNO3, KH2PO4, and TRACE to dose regularly.
If your water is soft, then you would add MgSO4 and CaSO4 after waterchanges

Almost all brand name fertilisers contain these elements, though they are generally named soemthing more generic. In bottles they tend to be extremely diluted and quite expensive. Buying the Dry powders, or "salts" is like buying the things that the companies add water to and dilute. They can be bought online or at your local hydroponics shop.

Some links for you to bookmark:

Rex Grigg's "Fertilizing the Planted Tank - Nutrients"

Jame's Planted Tank "Estimative Index Explained"

Aquatic Plant Central - Plant Finder

Tropica Aquarium Plants - Plant list A-Z


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I think what the O.P is asking is not so much "what do I dose" but how does one tell, when you have a plant issue, what is it lacking that is causing the problem, or more to the point, what part of the the plant growth does each fert support or "why do I dose..."

If you google "aquarium plant deficiency" you will get all kinds of listing and guides to help you out. This is one I just pulled up while checking the google search

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/98529-plant-deficiency-diagram.html

Keep in mind, as Darkblade said that if everything is in balance, there shouldnt be any visible signs. The key(or at least one of them to a successful planted tank is balance. So while this chart, or any other guide you find is helpful in tweaking your regimine, be mindful not to get into a habit of simply cranking up one fert or another as you see signs of deficiencies or you'll end up on a wild water chemistry roller coaster and constantly battling one problem or another. Also, patience is key. I found I had more problems when I would tweak things again and again if they didn't fix themselves in a week or so whereas some of the nicest tanks I've had were when I would just shrug and leave it and given time it things would even out and it would find that balance that I couldn't "force" in a few days of fussing with ferts.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Newobsession said:


> Also, patience is key. I found I had more problems when I would tweak things again and again if they didn't fix themselves in a week or so whereas some of the nicest tanks I've had were when I would just shrug and leave it and given time it things would even out and it would find that balance that I couldn't "force" in a few days of fussing with ferts.


+1. Patience is a virtue in this hobby. I would give plants at least two weeks to adjust to any change in dosing regimen before making any additional changes.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

This one is useful, but without photos:
Jame's Planted Tank - Plant Deficiencies

Jame's Planted Tank - Algae Identification & Treatment

Rex Grigg's - Algae Treatment & Prevention Chart

photos showing difficiencies and remedies


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

*where are some good spots to buy ferts?*

Well I am deciding to try dry ferts and am wondering where I can buy some. ones that I would like to find are KNO3, KH2PO4, and CSM+B.

thanks again in advance for your help.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.hydroponics.ca/can_distributors_index.html


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Either online hydroponics shops, as linked above, or your nearest local hydroponics shop to you.
If you don't find CSM+B you could use another chelated trace mix.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a site that is cheaper, but less. But you don't need that much anyways.

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/i...rnEdit=2&Returnitemname=&ReturnShowItemStart=


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Here is a site that is cheaper, but less. But you don't need that much anyways.
> 
> http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/i...rnEdit=2&Returnitemname=&ReturnShowItemStart=


It works out to cost more per gram, even before you factor in shipping 

Also, I think that site is/was managed by Greg Watson, but it isn't anymore...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Find a local hydroponics shop, support them. You might be surprised at what other products they have that will interest you, and how info they can give you might be applicable to your aquatic plants. Buy local when you can.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to find a local shop. I pass by a owasis pool and garden on my way to college so I am going to see if they have any ferts when they open up in April. Other than that I am going to have to yellow pages it or something like that.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

www.yellowpages.ca


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes local is cheaper. If you live close, go for it. I think there aren't many places that sell CSM B. you probably need to get that online


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

CSM+B isnt needed. The shops that sell the dry powdered ferts will have a similar or same chelated trace mix.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I use a trace mix myself. Cheaper than buying online. It works the same as CSM B


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I checked the contents of CSM+B and they matched the Chelated trace mix that my local stores "6 pack" has.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Kool. Found a place nearby I'm going tmr to check it out


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

They have it .... Sweet. Chelated trace mix was 6 dalliers for 100 g kno3 was 5 for 500g and kh2po4 was 7 dalliers for 500g


----------

